# Brewster Yard Haunt 2005 Photos are up!



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

oh that's right, beeyotch! :jol: our 2005 gallery is here:

http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/2005_new.html

as of 10/24, we are now 95% done with all props and lighting...

check it out!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a great looking yard haunt kevin242! Hope you get lots ToTs to enjoy it.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

oh my god....I LOVE# YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyways i checked out your pictures and i can only wish that onece i finish high school and university that I have as nice a yard haunt (and house) soooooo kool


----------



## primalpanic (Mar 20, 2015)

At that angle, looking at the yard, I would not want to go to the door. Lol. Great job.


----------

